# Suggestion needed: Intel Mobo with RAID



## tmbsundar (Aug 15, 2015)

Friends

Is there a Intel Mobo with RAID in the 5-6K budget range? I am looking for 4 RAM slots also. HDMI port is +/-.

I have found the latter two conditions satisfied in a couple of boards (H81/B85) etc., But they lack RAID.

But when I move to RAID, the price climbs up to 10K or so. (like H97 based.)

Any suggestions?
If anyone is wondering that's too low a budget to have RAID, I stumbled upon an AMD M5A78L-M-USB3 or MSI-970A in that range. Hence this question


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 16, 2015)

Post your entire config so that we can help you...


----------



## tmbsundar (Aug 16, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Post your entire config so that we can help you...



Thanks Sunil. I am assembling one. And I will either go with an i3 or FX 6300/4300 depending on the mobo + cpu + gpu budget. Hence asking.

The usage will be for mainly - web development, Hadoop - Big data programming and other coding and GPGPU programming. 

Hence RAID is needed for crtitical program/ database storage. AMD seems to having feature rich mobos at lower range vs Intl seems to have bang-for-the buck CPUs (in terms of performance) but with mobos/ chipsets not feature rich till you cross 10K+.  If I get a cheaper mobo with RAID, I can invest the money in CPU or GPU.Hence this confusion.

No gaming, but some video editing (converting miniDV tapes into digital format). 

Edit: Last two paragraphs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 16, 2015)

Intel Core i3 4150 -7000,
MSI H97 PC Mate -6500,
Kingston HyperX Fury 1866Mhz -3200.

Just like the above config you can make an Intel PC.

AMD low end Motherboards does not have support for SATA 6Gbps or SATA 3.0 So go with Intel as you can get Motherboards with RAID support in lower prices as well.


----------



## tmbsundar (Aug 16, 2015)

Adding to my question, just to understand a little bit more, just looked up on the MSI H97 PC Mate board. That also seems to support SATA 3 only and not SATA 6 Gb/s.

Update: Read up a little on SATA 6/ SATA 3. So the question remaining is: 

_Any other board/ brand in that range like Asus or GB?

_Edit: Edited the question.


----------

